# Error in portmaster



## rPr0x (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm updating some programs through portmaster and it's showing me the following error message:

```
===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports

make: "/usr/ports/devel/py27-setuptools/Makefile" line 29: Malformed conditional (${PYTHON_VERSION} != ${PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION})
make: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue===>>> Launching child to update py27-setuptools-32.1.0_1 to make:

===>>> All >> py27-setuptools-32.1.0_1 (149/149)

===>>> Currently installed version: py27-setuptools-32.1.0_1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/py27-setuptools

make: "/usr/ports/devel/py27-setuptools/Makefile" line 29: Malformed conditional (${PYTHON_VERSION} != ${PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION})
make: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continuemake: "/usr/ports/devel/py27-setuptools/Makefile" line 29: Malformed conditional (${PYTHON_VERSION} != ${PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION})
make: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continuemake: "/usr/ports/devel/py27-setuptools/Makefile" line 29: Malformed conditional (${PYTHON_VERSION} != ${PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION})
make: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for devel/py27-setuptools in background
make: "/usr/ports/devel/py27-setuptools/Makefile" line 29: Malformed conditional (${PYTHON_VERSION} != ${PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION})
make: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py27-setuptools
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/py27-setuptools from ports
make: "/usr/ports/devel/py27-setuptools/Makefile" line 29: Malformed conditional (${PYTHON_VERSION} != ${PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION})
make: "/usr/ports/devel/py27-setuptools/Makefile" line 29: Malformed conditional (${PYTHON_VERSION} != ${PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION})
make: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continuemake: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
===>>> Cannot cd to make:
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for py27-setuptools-32.1.0_1 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```
Has anyone ever faced this problem?


----------



## VladiBG (Mar 23, 2018)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING and update your ports first with `portsnap`


----------



## rPr0x (Mar 23, 2018)

I had already done this but I repeated it and the error continues.

I made the following commands:

     pkg set -n py27-setuptools27: py27-setuptools
     pkg set -o devel / py-setuptools27: devel / py27-setuptools


And I updated the ports:

portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
portsnap update

And the error continues.


----------



## VladiBG (Mar 23, 2018)

You need to rebuild all ports that depend of py27-setuptools. The correct port is /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools .Your portmaster keep searching for the old path of py27-setuptools which is no longer there.

`portsnap auto` 
Use `portmaster -o devel/py-setuptools devel/py27-setuptools` then rebuild all ports that depend of py27


----------



## rPr0x (Mar 23, 2018)

VladiBG worked out !!

I gave the portmaster command -o devel / py-setuptools devel / py27-setuptools

And then I rode the portmaster -a -f and went with no problems.

Thanks for your help.


----------

